# Hot rod garage



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The last time the wife and I had "Sally" out we were noticing more and more old cars tucked away in peoples garages around here. She is a weekend car and I need to fire here up, put some go go juice in her tank, and take her in for an inspection to get her ready! Here are some pictures of her and I might have to take a video this weekend that I have been meaning to do for some time now. So come on folks...show some pictures of your buggies!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

did you restore her? or is she a survivor?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

mustangeric said:


> did you restore her? or is she a survivor?


I guess you could say she is a resto mod. I bought her from a long time friend of mine who special ordered and bought new from McRee Ford (that is where all the program cars came through) when he worked for Ford. He put the car up in covered storage in 1994 where she sat for 16 years! I actually had seat time in this car in the late 80's which I thought was kewl given I needed it like a hole in the head at the time he offered. The engine still turned over by hand so I pulled the engine, cleaned it up, installed a new oil pump, timing chain, etc. Because the cylinder walls still had the hone marks in them it is still a stock bore bottom end. I buttoned it back together with new gaskets/seals and a little better than stock Ford Racing cam and intake manifold along with some Ford GT40p heads. After this I changed all other fluids, brake lines, etc. I had not planed on getting it painted and recovering the seats but that always happens...right. I even had the dealership emblem re-chromed.

I have all the original paper work and some extra stuff you could not get unless you worked for Ford that he gave me. I am still working on him to let me have the original license plate...he keeps all them from his past cars...so I can put back on her and get antique car registration.

My goal was to keep everything Ford or Ford Racing on the car...the mufflers are off a very low mileage 2007 Mustang GT which are supposedly good for 450 ponys. I even pulled the original electronic premium sound stereo to have a couple minor things fixed instead of putting in a newer unit that plats cd's which was okay given I found a cassette attachment that allows me to play songs off my ipod.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Sweet ride! Had an 85' t top GT and a 86' GT. Love the 4 eyed cars! Just sold my 94 gt(all original down to the plug wires). Already miss it,but on to the next toy!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in the middle of a frame off restoration of a 1970 SS Chevelle numbers matching documented 454/4spd no A/C car code25 Astro blue/white stripes and Astro blue interior. I'll get some pictures up soon.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Sweet ride. I have always wanted an 85 mustang ragtop. A friend of mine had a hatchback in high school, and that car would do amazing things!! Almost could not drive it if the streets were wet!!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Here is my project, a 55 Olds Rocket 88. I am the 3rd owner. Car has Factory Air. I was hoping to have it on the road by now, but you car guys know how that goes!!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice! I have a 1986 GT drop top but she is in sad shape. Will be restored in the next few years. My 1991 GT drop top has less than 20,000k original miles and looks like it rolled off the assemble line yesterday. A true survivor!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

My 1986 GT drop top back in the day when it was my boat hauler:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Here is my project, a 55 Olds Rocket 88. I am the 3rd owner. Car has Factory Air. I was hoping to have it on the road by now, but you car guys know how that goes!!


Very nice...going through the engine?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> My 1986 GT drop top back in the day when it was my boat hauler:


Nothing but red X's in the previous post but this one I likey...Enkies and all! I see the white top...is the interior white? Need more pictures!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> Nothing but red X's in the previous post but this one I likey...Enkies and all! I see the white top...is the interior white? Need more pictures!


Opps. Lets try a different host for the 1991:


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> Nothing but red X's in the previous post but this one I likey...Enkies and all! I see the white top...is the interior white? Need more pictures!


Red cloth interior & 5 speed trans in the 1986. Need to put some of my old pics in digital format for posting. I have owned this car since 1988.

The 1991 is an auto with grey cloth. I might convert to a manual & still look 100% stock. I hate Mustang automatics but could not pass this one up.

1991 interior:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Bw whats that modelo doing hanging from your driver door?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> Bw whats that modelo doing hanging from your driver door?


The wife had just returned from Alabama and found a bunch of those cup holders last year...hard to find around here and no cup holders in the older cars. I was working on the car in the driveway and thought I would give it a trial run.:wink:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> Opps. Lets try a different host for the 1991:





Won Hunglo said:


> Red cloth interior & 5 speed trans in the 1986. Need to put some of my old pics in digital format for posting. I have owned this car since 1988.
> 
> The 1991 is an auto with grey cloth. I might convert to a manual & still look 100% stock. I hate Mustang automatics but could not pass this one up.


Man, that is a really nice two tone fox!


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

My 32 Ford Model B
Since the pic was taken I have removed the side pipes and installed stainless block hugger headers and ran the exhaust out the back. Not a race car just a wekend car show/cruiser, but she does run like a scalded dog.
283 with a 327 crank, 450 lift cam with a 2800 stall conveter, 300 Ford 9 inch rear.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Heres my 62 Chevy ll 
383 Stroker 
700r4 tranny 
373 posi rear
4 wheel disc
and lots of chrome


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Will32Rod said:


> My 32 Ford Model B
> Since the pic was taken I have removed the side pipes and installed stainless block hugger headers and ran the exhaust out the back. Not a race car just a wekend car show/cruiser, but she does run like a scalded dog.
> 283 with a 327 crank, 450 lift cam with a 2800 stall conveter, 300 Ford 9 inch rear.


Did you remove the side pipes because of noise or them draging? I like the color.

My folks had a 39 Ford with the flat head V-8 for several years. Dad sold the car a couple years back and bought a vette.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

RedHooker said:


> Heres my 62 Chevy ll
> 383 Stroker
> 700r4 tranny
> 373 posi rear
> ...


Very nice...someone has alot of time in money invested!


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

I love the 39 Ford Coupe. The sound of a cammed up flat head is a one of a kind sound.
I removed to side pipes because of the noise, and did not want to get burned. They were cool when hey first went on, but they only lasted about a month.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Some nice rides guys. Heres mine:
'64 Buick Skylark Convertible
Edelbrock ZZ383/460
700r4
3:73 Posi
4 wheel disc
Lowered 2" Hotchkiss tuned Bilstien's & sways
Torque Thrusts & BFG KDWs

Very fast and handles like a slot car. Interesting looks from the sports car & import guys when I hang with them through traffic & the twisties.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Very nice...going through the engine?


 Going thru everything! Car has been sitting over a decade, so....Lot's to do!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have drool all over my keyboard.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Brew - very nice 64 lark. I need to finish my 68F250 first but my next "want" is a 65GS. Hard to come by I know but very nice. Looks like you did a lot of work on your 64 as it has a lot of 65 features. Love the buckets and the floor shift. If I don't find the 65GS I want, I plan to do the same thing you did with your 64. Don't see too many Buicks around Houston. Any clubs in Houston ? I have joined 65GS.com and V8Buick.com, but have not really searched much more. Thanks


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Going thru everything! Car has been sitting over a decade, so....Lot's to do!


Wow...and I thought it was nice now...can't wait to see it when you are done!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Wow...and I thought it was nice now...can't wait to see it when you are done!


 I got lucky and found a car with a good body, interior and trim. All the mechanicals just need freshened up to make it road worthy. Thanks for the encouragement!

There are some great looking cars posted up, and I am sure there are more that have not posted yet. Maybe we need to do a "2cool Rod Run" when the weather cools off!


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

This is the other hobby ... I mean Money Pit! 1988 Mustang with a 417" sbf. I only have 12 runs on the new setup and I'm still working the bugs out. When I get the suspension dialed in I'm going to turn the nitrous on and see what it will do.

































This was the old hot rod that started the drag racing bug back in the early 90's.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Some nice rides. I've always been a Chevy guy, I've had 4 camaros. Someday I'm going to build a notch with the Chevy heart it should have come with lol


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

^^^Dude, so many things I could say about that fox...but I LOVE the color as it reminds me of the copper color from the 84's. I will have to say though...that sob leaves HARD!:wink:


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

That Camaro is SWEET!


----------



## RBOBC (Feb 8, 2012)

*My 70 Mach 1*

My 70 Mach 1.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

that Stang is just Nasty... Great Job Bro


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

All my hotrods are small.











And with 15% nitro.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

RBOBC said:


> My 70 Mach 1.


Very, very nice!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

My 71' as it sits today. These things are a sickness. I have a 350 in it, Just got it on the road this past week for the first time in years, and now were contemplating dropping a LS3 in it..........


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Slim-N-None said:


> My 71' as it sits today. These things are a sickness. I have a 350 in it, Just got it on the road this past week for the first time in years, and now were contemplating dropping a LS3 in it..........


Nice! My FIL had one very simular...old Blue. He gave it to my wifes brother that drove it through high school. Then her sister got it and didn't drive it for a couple weeks...dad put the keys on the counter and said you can walk until you want to ride...she didn't think it was a kewl ride. After this my wife drove it and loved it cause all the boys wanted to drive it... Once the kids were in college he took it back and drove it for awhile and finally brought it here to Houston from Odessa and drove it for another couple years. I think he sold the truck in the mid 90's from what I remember...he bought the truck new!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

CaptainHebert said:


> Mine
> View attachment 511092


...talk about a hot rod garage!


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

I bet Capt Hebert's white Vette can hook up out of the hole. That thing has wall to wall rubber on the rear.
Nice Camaro and Vette. Is that a split front bumper Camaro?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes and yes.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

My son at track.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Great pics Capt Hebert. Looks great when them Hoosiers wrinkle up. My favorite year for Camaros. Do not see many around with split front bumper. If I am correct, and somebody correct me if I am wrong, but I beleive production was vey limited on that model.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

my 95







My 94
Just sold it but hunting for the next project.







89 model Vortech supercharged







My old 93' lx with built 306







the 95 at bay town


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

YakMan, nice Stangs! It is funny how we never forget those cars of the past...looks like you have had a few. Here is a couple pictures of a 82 GT I had back in the day while I was up in Lubbock at Texas Tech, one of which is at the drag stip there. Last I saw the car was in 91 when I sold it to a guy up in the woodlands. I have thought about trying to track the car down and see if it is still around.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Any of you guys take your hot rod to the home depot on sat night where the hot rods hang out in Kemah? I went through there last Sat and there are some sweet rides.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Pier Pressure said:


> Any of you guys take your hot rod to the home depot on sat night where the hot rods hang out in Kemah? I went through there last Sat and there are some sweet rides.


Yes, that one and the one in Pearland in the Lowes parking lot. I have seen some really rare vintage cars there on occasion. That is why I created this thread as I see so many cars sitting in garages riding around this time of year that I never see at shows like the aforesaid. I know a couple of my neighbors have some really nice buggies that I rarely see come out from under the car cover.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Ive had 10 or 20 stangs in the past! Will try to find some more pics,most are not on digital. Have had a 71,82,83,85,86,88,89,90,93,94,95 and a 98 and my 2 yr old has a Mustang power wheel! Looking to get a foxbody lx or coupe to play with before end of the year. All I have right now is a set of wheels and tires for Stang.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

looks like yall need to make a 2Cool Car Club lol. i almost bought my buddies 91' ls with all cobra drive train but his now ex wife decided to stick it to him and let the dealership take it back with 2 payments left on it what a B lol i was getting a steal on it too 2500.00


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

a 2 cool Car Gathering would be Sweet... 
gotta have a swap meet with it ;-)


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

YakMan said:


> Ive had 10 or 20 stangs in the past! Will try to find some more pics,most are not on digital. Have had a 71,82,83,85,86,88,89,90,93,94,95 and a 98 and my 2 yr old has a Mustang power wheel! Looking to get a foxbody lx or coupe to play with before end of the year. All I have right now is a set of wheels and tires for Stang.


The pictures of my old 82 GT were 35mm prints...if you look close you can see the granite counter top I laid it on. I had to take a picture of them with the digital camera so that I could post them.


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

As mentioned by others this is my other Hobby and my hobby shop out here in the country. Keeps me busy.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

WhiteStar said:


> As mentioned by others this is my other Hobby and my hobby shop out here in the country. Keeps me busy.


Whoa...talk about a hot rod GARAGE...and look at all the nice rides! Are they all yours!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

WhiteStar said:


> As mentioned by others this is my other Hobby and my hobby shop out here in the country. Keeps me busy.


can i come hang out with you?


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

My 85 GMC. 75,000 original miles with some restore and updates. Still tinkering with it.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

mustangeric said:


> can i come hang out with you?


I'm first.....I'm first!!!:bounce:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Specsniper said:


> I'm first.....I'm first!!!:bounce:


I think there is enough room in that garage for quite a few folks...plus there is a large refrigerator for adult beverages!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Gasspergoo said:


> My 85 GMC. 75,000 original miles with some restore and updates. Still tinkering with it.


Nice truck...still factory standard bore?


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

This will forever be a work in progress, but I'll never sell it as long as I'm living! I learned to drive in this car when I was 11. My grandfather gave it to me when I was 17! These are the most recent pics.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

BANGaRANG said:


> This will forever be a work in progress, but I'll never sell it as long as I'm living! I learned to drive in this car when I was 11. My grandfather gave it to me when I was 17! These are the most recent pics.


Kewl story. That was the reason my father got the 39 Ford...because it was the first car he learned to drive in.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok I"ll play... 
2001 WS6 Trans Am
1982 El Camino
The TA is Doc"s


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Ok I"ll play...
> 2001 WS6 Trans Am
> 1982 El Camino
> The TA is Doc"s


I see you were able to get some things accomplished the last couple of days!:cheers:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

The combo pic was with the old engine...Take'n 3 years ago
The tunnel ram comes thru the 5" cowl now so Later I'll get some pics


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Next project. 1942 chevy. I chopped the top. In progress.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

Slim-N-None said:


> My 71' as it sits today. These things are a sickness. I have a 350 in it, Just got it on the road this past week for the first time in years, and now were contemplating dropping a LS3 in it..........


ls3? do it!!


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> Kewl story. That was the reason my father got the 39 Ford...because it was the first car he learned to drive in.


My grandfather was a collector, so I got to drive a lot of cool old cars before I was 16! Including an original '49 dodge pickup. This is the '55 f100 I started restoring with my dad when I was 13. We can't finish it due to his health and distance (he's 6 hrs away). I wish I had the space and $ to finish it for him! These are the only pics I have right now.


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Whoa...talk about a hot rod GARAGE...and look at all the nice rides! Are they all yours!


 Yes Sir, all are mine except Model A, Thats my Dads. Ill add a few more, I never get a chance to meet any body out here in the country that has much appreciation for this kinda stuff. Its a working garage,unlike some you see. But Its kept to hospital operating room standards when the works done. I'm Proud of it, 5500 sq ft of airconditioned work space, 60" Plasma TV, Full Bathroom with Shower, Its hard to ever go in the house.Thanks for the compliments...See ya on the water at a drag strip near you.


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

*1930 Rat*

Here she is in all of her beauty.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

4dd1kt3d said:


> Here she is in all of her beauty.


 do you go to Texas Motor speedway every spring? I think I know that car


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

i prefer the sleeper approach. make it look as stock as possible!
454 
.060 over, Keith Black hypereutectic slugs
eagle rods
steel crank (secret style)
lots of head work, 2.30 / 1.88 sst valves
comp cam (i dont tell everyone how i do it)
harlan sharp 1.8 rollers
many many more, all stuffed in the stockest looking thing i could come up with.
i miss having the beasts.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

WhiteStar said:


> Yes Sir, all are mine except Model A, Thats my Dads. Ill add a few more, I never get a chance to meet any body out here in the country that has much appreciation for this kinda stuff. Its a working garage,unlike some you see. But Its kept to hospital operating room standards when the works done. I'm Proud of it, 5500 sq ft of airconditioned work space, 60" Plasma TV, Full Bathroom with Shower, Its hard to ever go in the house.Thanks for the compliments...See ya on the water at a drag strip near you.


 Where is " out here in the country?" Sure like that 59 Impala and would love to see it in person.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

txgunrunner said:


> ls3? do it!!


Hahaha, my wife dont wanna hear yall pressuring me into the decision, lol.


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

Just got her rollin' this April. Haven't been to Texas Motor Speedway yet but we did make it to Austin and back for the Roundup.


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

FREON said:


> Where is " out here in the country?" Sure like that 59 Impala and would love to see it in person.


Near Refugio, we will be taking the Impala and some other cars to car show in victoria in september.The 60 Impala will be there as well..I think its sept 2nd at 1007 main street , cancer benefit deal.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome four eyed fox OP! its nice to see so many folks thst enjoy fishing and that enjoy working on fine machines !

sent while "working"


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

here are a couple of my 68 from a recent photoshoot, please remove if inapropriate


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

jlatigo said:


> here are a couple of my 68 from a recent photoshoot, please remove if inapropriate


Nope, not inappropriate! That's a nice '68! Background is background!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

lol thanks!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

jlatigo said:


> here are a couple of my 68 from a recent photoshoot, please remove if inapropriate


Very nice...the Stang ain't to bad either!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

txslamonice said:


> Awesome four eyed fox OP! its nice to see so many folks thst enjoy fishing and that enjoy working on fine machines !
> 
> sent while "working"


Thanks, spent last evening down on the island...


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

You guys have some nice stuff. Here are my two hotrods. Until recently I owned a 1984 Mustang GT 20 anniversary, but I decided to let one of my cars go. Keeping up with three hobby cars and two daily drivers was getting to be too much work. I race the mustang and my girlfriend races the T/A. Both car are well modified and lots of fun to drive and race.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it is time for a 2 Cool cruise night.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Won Hunglo said:


> I think it is time for a 2 Cool cruise night.


can you say entrapment?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> I think it is time for a 2 Cool cruise night.


Hey, I am down with that...little bbq, some beer, and lots of HOT RODS for some eye candy! I am serious, if you guys are in I am game...


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Very nice...the Stang ain't to bad either!


lol thanks! if it wernt for the "PG 13 " rating on some of the pics i'd post a few more


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I have been meaning to get a video clip of the car for a little while now. I finally got some and it is okay you will have to bear with me I was using a new phone and not up to snuff on making videos with it relative to sound.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

A 2Cool cruise would be awesome!!


----------



## RiverRat44 (May 19, 2009)

*My Toy*

1939 Chevrolet Master Deluxe.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

RiverRat44 said:


> 1939 Chevrolet Master Deluxe.


Red on tan...nice!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

WhiteStar said:


> As mentioned by others this is my other Hobby and my hobby shop out here in the country. Keeps me busy.


Let me know if you want a sliding rear window for 67-72 c10. I have one just sitting here and i dont need or want it anymore. Got rid of the truck and still had the glass.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jlatigo said:


> here are a couple of my 68 from a recent photoshoot, please remove if inapropriate


i don't see any car's im them pictures????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

Anybody on here ever been to Crusin The Coast in Biloxi? Check it out, probably one of the better shows around. www.cruisinthecoast.com/How.html


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Jasmillertime said:


> Let me know if you want a sliding rear window for 67-72 c10. I have one just sitting here and i dont need or want it anymore. Got rid of the truck and still had the glass.


I may be interested if you just wanna get rid of it, and no one wants it.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Slim-N-None said:


> I may be interested if you just wanna get rid of it, and no one wants it.


Yes you can have it. Only thing is its missin the locking part but glass and trim are perfect on it. I'm in Huffman


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Some updated pictures of the hot rod. I cut a little weight, new paint, suspension, interior and a Racepak.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ruquick said:


> Some updated pictures of the hot rod. I cut a little weight, new paint, suspension, interior and a Racepak.


very nice coming from a CHEVY GUY


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

one of the many babys

pro street 32 ford

purple one next to it is ours to 392 hemi, 6-71 on top pushing bout 850hp


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Her is one of them and the truck I pull the trailer with, that the car goes in.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

saltwatercowboy said:


> one of the many babys
> 
> pro street 32 ford
> 
> purple one next to it is ours to 392 hemi, 6-71 on top pushing bout 850hp


Nice!! Here's mine


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Kemah tonight


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow I think I just fell in love with THIS TREAD .....


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

:biggrin:I recognize some of these StanG's in this tread so thought i would post a pic of my girl...


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Chevy pickup, 1994, Silverado short bed step side.
Pb, ps, air, cruise, elect doors/windows, auto, V-6, dual exhaust, tilt.
New paint and complete new interior last year.
Pic show with SS bars on bed, they have been removed and replaced with a black tonneau cover. Every day driver.

I heard every Friday night at the Baytown San Jacinto mall on Garth Rd. they used to gather and show their cars in the spring and summer.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's my little truck. Not to good for pulling the boat.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Chevy power here USMTS Mod, will be racing against some Roush-Yates fords and a few other highrollers in a couple weeks at Baytown for the Texas Spring Nationals.
http://www.usmts.com/tracks/track.asp?TrackID=130


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's my toy, 09 r/t


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's another one. My project I don't have time for. Would be cool if I ever had time to finish.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Kemah Tonight


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

View attachment 575544


Good turn out tonight


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I use to take my racing pretty serious. My wedding day. 
My Modified in 05'. My dad and I built that from a bare frame. I still have it. 
My camaro Hot Stock. I had the most fun in that class. Real clean racing. 
Texas jelley, I see a check on the wall to Cody? My number was 18 and my name is Cody. crazy.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Found another one. My first race car. I was 17. Got to start somewhere. The deck lid said "pile o' pinto". 2.3 liter would hit 65mph. down the straight.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Going to head to Kemah in a little while. Try out my new Tunnel Ram I just put on the Coupe. Anyone else cruising this afternoon.


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice day for a cruise. I'll be there.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the 71 chevelle was mine,10.99 at 126mph on street tires. 
the 69 chevelle AKA DO IT 69 was a buddy of mine. low 11sec driving it to the track from galveston.
i sold my car back around 1999 and IKE flooded the 69. hes building another 69 at this time. he has a 71 camaro for sell if anyones looking. my understand is that its a clean car.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

*My 93 5.0 GT*

I got it on my 50th birthday, 112,000 miles, Here 3 weeks ago on the way to Dallas, for some engine work, Heads, cam, intake, headers, then to the paint and Body shop in Rockport, for new paint, trim, glass, new head and tailights, and more. I stripped the inside other than the Front seats, and Dash. When it gets back from Paint and body, all new leather, seats, carpet, door panels, then I will have my grocery getter back on the road. 
Had a Guy right by Hobby airport do some touch up on it, when i got it, his paint guy mixed thinner with the clear coat and now its all pealing off. So now getting it stripped, to bare and total repainted, back to Factory color of Reef Blue, but looks more of a teal green. This is the last year of the Fox bodys, till now all factory, but trying to keep it close to that now. See you on the streets soon! And hope to make a 2-cool cruise night.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Just got Tunnel ram on coupe. Looks better.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Not mine....but my dads. 1928 Model AA.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Some video from the track last week. Car was loose on the top end so I had to lift before the 1/4. Not bad for a little 417" sbf and a powerglide.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonnysmarine said:


> I got it on my 50th birthday, 112,000 miles, Here 3 weeks ago on the way to Dallas, for some engine work, Heads, cam, intake, headers, then to the paint and Body shop in Rockport, for new paint, trim, glass, new head and tailights, and more. I stripped the inside other than the Front seats, and Dash. When it gets back from Paint and body, all new leather, seats, carpet, door panels, then I will have my grocery getter back on the road.
> Had a Guy right by Hobby airport do some touch up on it, when i got it, his paint guy mixed thinner with the clear coat and now its all pealing off. So now getting it stripped, to bare and total repainted, back to Factory color of Reef Blue, but looks more of a teal green. This is the last year of the Fox bodys, till now all factory, but trying to keep it close to that now. See you on the streets soon! And hope to make a 2-cool cruise night.


Nice fox cant wait to see when its done...


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice run James car looks amazing....


----------



## dentonmark (Feb 20, 2013)

my father's three babies


----------



## dentonmark (Feb 20, 2013)

and his newest member of the fleet


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

:cheers::cheers: StanG heaven...!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I have been away from this site for awhile and glad to see this thread still going...but then again, I guess everyone likes hotrods! Here is my old 82 GT I had back in the 80's...wish I could find that car!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Here is my '70


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Sat nite Ardmore Ok , driver was ok after this . We had to use sawzall to load it. Had a good three day run going with usmts then it changed in a split second , car is replaceable and will get replaced . Thank the Good Lord he was looking after all the race car drivers/teams/families this full moon weekend.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

dentonmark said:


> my father's three babies


 That Blue 'Stang looks like a beast:texasflag


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Today is the last day mine will have this particular exhaust. It's the next to last year of the Gen 1's and the fastest bike on the planet. There's not too many of them left and even less of them set up in this particular configuration. It's at the shop for a header, new custom mid pipes and headman tips. Old school hot rod stuff on a crotch rocket.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mont,
What does it run in the 1/4?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's not track legal just yet, so I really don't know. Along with the pipes, it's getting an electric shifter, a steering damper, and a tether kill switch. After that, I should be able to pass tech and find out. I am not nearly as interested in the 1/4 mile stuff as I am in the half mile and full mile flat out runs. It won't be ready in time for the Houston Half mile, but it will be ready for the Texas Mile. There's a group of us that will rent the track for the day at Royal Purple in the near future for a private day on the track. That's going to be a lot of fun.

The round indicator on the left side of the triple t is a digital gear position indicator I personally fabbed in there. The wiring is temporarily wire tied in place so I could ride it to the shop this morning.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

texasjellyfish said:


> Chevy power here USMTS Mod, will be racing against some Roush-Yates fords and a few other highrollers in a couple weeks at Baytown for the Texas Spring Nationals.
> http://www.usmts.com/tracks/track.asp?TrackID=130


Ardmore Ok earlier this season , attempting to pass 5 time USMTS Kelly Shryock for 2nd place in the feature , pinched the outside wall at high speed.
Southern Oklahoma Speedway sent us these images


----------



## lettuce $ (Jul 10, 2010)

need a new hot rod now. glad driver is ok


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heres my 69 beauty. Pics are from 08 when I brought her home from the dealership body shop, fully restored roller, just waiting on a engine and tranny. Its been covered up in my buddys shop since 2008. One of these days Ill quit dragging my feet. I have a built 600+hp pump gas small block sitting in my garage just waiting. 

The car taken down to just the shell

Then my old Scallop truck I used to street race back in the 90's, full roller 406 with 250 shot, Ac, street driven, best time 10.77 @119. Not bad for a 4400 lb truck on a junk yard budget.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

This ones a little hard to parallel park and it took all of us to build it. We take it apart and put it back together a lot, and we take it all over the world. Its a very high milage car.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Mildred, the 1937 Chevrolet and Sheba, the 1955 Pontiac


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*My buddies junk*

I help him turn wrenches from time to time.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*My buddies junk #2*

That thang gotta HEMI in it??? Yup x2


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Pretty sure I remember seeing your truck. 


Hotrod said:


> Heres my 69 beauty. Pics are from 08 when I brought her home from the dealership body shop, fully restored roller, just waiting on a engine and tranny. Its been covered up in my buddys shop since 2008. One of these days Ill quit dragging my feet. I have a built 600+hp pump gas small block sitting in my garage just waiting.
> 
> The car taken down to just the shell
> 
> Then my old Scallop truck I used to street race back in the 90's, full roller 406 with 250 shot, Ac, street driven, best time 10.77 @119. Not bad for a 4400 lb truck on a junk yard budget.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It's not a hot rod, but it's my hobby car.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dang Joey, you need to get to turning some wrenches.  

My 'busa has come a long ways since I got it. I rode it into work today. The smell of C12 drifting across the parking lot at the shop this morning was priceless. It's a lot of fun to ride and if it doesn't rain tomorrow, I am heading to the track for some seat time.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Mont that bike is SICK! 

Keep us posted on the updates.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That's A LOT of bike there Mont! It'll make the huevos shrink up!!!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 69 Olds 442 convertible sitting in the garage. Need to sell it or finish it one. That is one nice bike..


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve H said:


> I have a 69 Olds 442 convertible sitting in the garage. Need to sell it or finish it one. That is one nice bike..


Get to wrenching and take it to the next Mecums Auction here in Houston. I know. No time like all of us. :headknock


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

You are correct sir. When I have the time I don't have the funds and vise versa. It is a vicious cycle.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Steve H said:


> You are correct sir. When I have the time I don't have the funds and vise versa. It is a vicious cycle.


Give it to me. I will finish it.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve H said:


> You are correct sir. When I have the time I don't have the funds and vise versa. It is a vicious cycle.


SWS might be on something, team up with a few people or let someone else do it and take a percentage?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Give it to me. I will finish it.


 Can't get to it right now. There is a Suzuki 50 4 wheeler in the way, HaHa


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve, one thing for sure, its money in the bank. We all wish we had a few of the old ones stashed somewhere. Fast and Loud is on your trail right now, I bet....LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Steve H said:


> Can't get to it right now. There is a Suzuki 50 4 wheeler in the way, HaHa


Hope he is enjoying it. :brew2:


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Steve, one thing for sure, its money in the bank. We all wish we had a few of the old ones stashed somewhere. Fast and Loud is on your trail right now, I bet....LOL


 The car was clean when I bought it. Not much rust, numbers matching engine and all new interior parts. I had a 455 built for it for a runner ( not stock ) and put it in. May have went a little too wild on the camshaft, it idles kinda rough.

I could get it running and drive it, but I am one of those people if i can't do it right I just won't do it. I will get a wild hair every now and then and go spend some money for stuff then lose interest again.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Hope he is enjoying it. :brew2:


Running the wheels off of it!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

lettuce $ said:


> need a new hot rod now. glad driver is ok


Here is the new Modified built by Chase Allen Motorsports in Midlothian Tx. He built it using the front A frame clip off a 1971 GTO we brought to him 
We decided to go with a wrap instead of the vinyl stickers.
Unloading and racing Devils Bowls USMTS race , placed 3rd in the feature
We will be racing it Saturday night in Crandall Tx at the David Pope $27,000 Memorial , lasts yr car count was over 200 at this event. 
http://www.rpmspeedwaytx.com/
http://www.elbowsup.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=49028&sid=8389c4daa52f7e279e3373e439b424cb


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

texasjellyfish said:


> Unloading and racing Devils Bowls USMTS race , placed 3rd in the feature


Seems like you had a pretty good run in late June at Devil's Bowl, Waco, Kennedale, RPM.........a few of our locals went up there for the USMTS races so I was checking the results. New car is SWEET!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

New car is badarse!! I didn't watch when y'all were in Waco since I had to be up at 4am the next morning.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Whitecrow said:


> Seems like you had a pretty good run in late June at Devil's Bowl, Waco, Kennedale, RPM.........a few of our locals went up there for the USMTS races so I was checking the results. New car is SWEET!


Thanks


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> New car is badarse!! I didn't watch when y'all were in Waco since I had to be up at 4am the next morning.


Thanks ,
Here is the Feature :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34SR-vIEPJ8#t=18


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

texasjellyfish said:


> Here is the new Modified built by Chase Allen Motorsports in Midlothian Tx. He built it using the *front A frame clip off a 1971 GTO we brought to him *
> http://www.elbowsup.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=49028&sid=8389c4daa52f7e279e3373e439b424cb


What's the reason for the use of a factory front clip vs fabbed tube like the rest of the chassis? Is it just the frame rails & cross member or the whole front suspension?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Brew said:


> What's the reason for the use of a factory front clip vs fabbed tube like the rest of the chassis? Is it just the frame rails & cross member or the whole front suspension?


Rules


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Brew said:


> What's the reason for the use of a factory front clip vs fabbed tube like the rest of the chassis? Is it just the frame rails & cross member or the whole front suspension?


Specs ;
http://www.usmts.com/ClientFiles/Downloads/rules_usmts_2013.pdf
Factory production complete full 1960 or newer parallel American passenger car frames only. Frames may be cut in rear only at a point not further than thirty-six (36) inches from center of rear end housing. 
 
We are using the whole clip , OEM steering only so basically we cut the car in half 36" forward of centerline of rear end, build a floating rear end on adjustments


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Gottcha. Easier to see in this ^^^ pic. Looked like only the front few feet in the 1st pics.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

63 c10,


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Working on a barn find. Tags last updated were 1986.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jboehm said:


> Pretty sure I remember seeing your truck.


I missed this earlier. I street raced that truck 3 to 4 nights a week sometimes from 1994-2000. Some at the tracks also. Raced it in San Antonio and even took it up to Oklahoma for a few races. Truck made me a lot of money,, cause they never thought it was that fast


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I was working at Sony studios in Culver city California last year, I walked around the grounds one day and found these in the back lot.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Late to thethread but here's my weekend toy. 30th Anniversary present from Mrs. GGF. Can't wait for Fall and cooler temps.


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

This my latest project, not typical hot rod, but enough engine to hurt you.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*David Pope Memorial*

# 21 Chris Brown had the fastest hot rod Saturday night, we unloaded hitting the dirt running, car had a misfire during the hot laps , not enough time to change engine before our heat race, so we changed ignition, distributor, plugs , plug wires etc 
here are the results , we race USRA Modified #18s we finished the feature in 2nd place :
http://www.elbowsup.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=49758

The 21 car in the pics is the car that won the David Pope Memorial its powered by Roush Yates.
Next race should be Kilgore @ the $10,000 to win Armadillo Nationals Sept 26-28.
We plan to repower with a Geddes Race engine.

David Pope was well known/liked race car driver in that area. A lot of racers turned out for this event, car count was near 200, here are some pics of one of his trucks and some in the pits.


----------

